# Anyone from Montreal, Canada?



## fashi0n_chic85 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi there! Im 19 y-o and wanted to know if theres anyone locally i could meet up with! From Montreal, Canada here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

sorry, too far, on the west coast! the only quebecker i can think of is spasman, but he's not a 'young adult' as far as i know.midge.


----------



## mare555 (Jan 30, 2005)

HEY! I'm 25 y-0 and from Montreal. I have had IBS since I was your age. Ive done it all: seen doctors, naturopaths, psychologists, taken meds, been on different diets, kept food diaries...nothing has really worked yet. It seems to get worst in the winter or when my schedule changes. What triggers it for you?


----------



## fashi0n_chic85 (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh midge, you're from Vancouver, cool...I was there durin the holidays and it was pretty nice! Loved the view of the mountains...and loved the warm weather!!! felt like spring in the beginnin of January..Hey Marie-Eve! Cool Cool, ure from Montreal too! Ive posted u a private reply, dunno if u received it...


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm travelling all around Canada in the Summer, starting in Canada. Sorry it's not that relevent, it will be the futhest I've ever travelled, but had to say as I'm so excited!


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

opps meant to say starting in Toronto, that didn't make much sense.


----------

